
Gay concentration camps in Chechnya (April 2017) - reimertz
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gay_concentration_camps_in_Chechnya
======
reimertz
This is a disgrace, history is repeating itself but people are too
uneducated/ignorant/hateful/stupid to see it.

edit: thanks for feedback.

~~~
FeepingCreature
> tsunami of far-right populism

Do we really need to drag this horrible crime into our political discussion by
attributing it to our enemies? Do you really think that is helpful?

~~~
reimertz
You are definitely right, thanks for pointing it out.

------
sashazykov
Mufti of Chechnya promises Novaya Gazeta journalists Allah’s retribution –
[https://meduza.io/en/news/2017/04/14/mufti-of-chechnya-
promi...](https://meduza.io/en/news/2017/04/14/mufti-of-chechnya-promises-
novaya-gazeta-journalists-allah-s-
retribution?utm_source=email&utm_medium=briefly&utm_campaign=2017-04-14)

------
puppycodes
I wonder if it was grindr they were using to arrest them?

